

WooThemes has partnered with Codeable - tzaman
http://www.woothemes.com/2013/02/announcing-our-partnership-with-codeable/

======
josephjrobison
This is exactly what I was looking for, but at $29 a task, it's a little steep
when I just have a small question. If the task took 15-30 minutes of their
times I suppose that's a fair price though.

I've had luck with one good programmer I found on oDesk for a lot less per
hour, but it's not for everybody, and there's definitely a trust factor.

~~~
tzaman
$29 will soon be history - we are updating the app with the new approach:
you'll be able to negotiate a price once your task will be submitted. Stay
tuned!

~~~
josephjrobison
That sounds a lot better, I will stay tuned.

------
timjahn
I love this site idea. As a freelance web developer in the past, I experienced
first hand the world of these types of clients. I think a site like this is a
great way to address the needs of this type of client.

